# General Strike 14 November



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I have just read that there is to be a General Strike in Spain on 14th November.

Does anyone know what this will mean? What services will be affected?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> I have just read that there is to be a General Strike in Spain on 14th November.
> 
> Does anyone know what this will mean? What services will be affected?


I think it's still under discussion

last time we had one the schools were closed, some (but not all) transport incl. buses, trains & planes didn't run, I think the farmacias were closed


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

The last one was a bit of a damp squib. Ordinary people were inconvenienced, employers saved a day's pay and the Government took no notice.

Trades Union membership in Spain is not high, even lower than in the UK and not all union members will strike anyway although more people may take part this time as the government has no plans for growth and jobs and is proving itself more inept by the day.

There is talk of a general strike in the UK too but when you consider that barely a third of union members bothered to return their ballot papers during recent strike calls....

Striking should always be a weapon of last resort and if at all possible should not alienate members of the public who are also workers by inconveniencing them.
My Union is currently operating a very effective 'work to rule' policy which is in no way harming students or inconveniencing parents but is having an effect on the LEAs who are the employers.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't think the strikes in Greece are having much of an effect... It will be the same here probably


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

thrax said:


> I don't think the strikes in Greece are having much of an effect... It will be the same here probably


You're quite right...

As national governments seem powerless against the global markets, what on earth do 100000 or fewer strikers think they can achieve

The last 'General Strike' here had virtually no effect. Buses still ran albeit infrequently and the only unusual action I saw was a small rather ragged protest outside Carrefour which was ignored by the people shopping.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

DunWorkin said:


> I have just read that there is to be a General Strike in Spain on 14th November.
> 
> Does anyone know what this will mean? What services will be affected?


Were you here for the last one (25 September)? It will be much the same I think, varying greatly according to area. Emergency services will stay open and there will be reduced transport services. City centres may be disrupted by marches and demonstrations. Best to stay at home, really!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There was absolutely nothing down here. Everything carried on as normal, no disruption.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

In fact, we didn't know anything about it until we saw the news the next day...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Why stay home.....Our perrera will be open, shops will be open..Some public transport will run as normal.

If you are lucky enough to have work and can get there, go.
If you sympathise with the strikers and think strikes will help the situation, go join in.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Not all shops will be open, it depends where you are.

We were in a small town in Guipuzkoa (Basque country) for the last one and every single shop and bar was closed! They had all gone to the big march in the capital. Fortunately our hotel bar stayed open for residents ... we ended up playing cards all night.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Not all shops will be open, it depends where you are.
> 
> We were in a small town in Guipuzkoa (Basque country) for the last one and every single shop and bar was closed! They had all gone to the big march in the capital. Fortunately our hotel bar stayed open for residents ... we ended up playing cards all night.


I guess you're right. But I can't think of a single shop in our village or even in Estepona that closed last time.

Although I'm no great fan of strikes as said before, I do think that anyone who thinks a huge demonstration may affect the government's policies should turn out. 
The way I see it at the moment, no government on earth -not even the government of the USA - can stand up to the power of the global financial markets. 

Mrs. T. was right when she said 'You can't buck the markets'....sadly. After all, 'twas she who fixed things to ensure that would be the case...

Incidentally, Bea Campbell -remember her?- had a great idea for a transport industrial action that would not inconvenience other workers...She exhorted tube and rail workers to go to work but not collect fares.


----------

